# ipw2200 unknown symbols

## ddebecke

Hi everybody, 

I am trying to use a wlan card on my system (AMD Geode LX processor), and I am having serious trouble doing so.

lspci gives me the following output for the device:

Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 5)

I configured the kernel to build ipw2200 as a module, but when I modprobe it, I get the following message:

modprobe ipw2200

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

The output from dmesg is:

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw2200: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw2200: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw2200: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw2200: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw2200: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw2200: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

I also tried to emerge ieee80211, but then I get the following error message:

emerge ieee80211

*   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

I am using kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8, and apparently CONFIG_NET_RADIO is an option that has been removed or replaced some kernel versions ago.

Can somebody give me some clues on how to get this network card working?

Thanks a lot in advance, 

Dirk

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your wireless section inside your .config plz ?

----------

## ddebecke

Here is the wireless section from my wireless test.

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

Kind regards, 

Dirk

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your Cryptographic options section plz ?

----------

## ddebecke

The only 2 occurences of crypto in my .config are:

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

Should any of these be set otherwhise?

Kind regards, 

Dirk

----------

## zpet731

I'm having the same problem here. I've updated to the newest kernel linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 and cannot get the ipw2200 card to work. It works fine in the old kernel. From https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453337-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-rule+make+target+ieee80211+ieee80211module.html

I noticed they suggest removing the ieee stack completely from the kernel but it doesn't allow me to do so. If anyone has any idea your help would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.

----------

## zpet731

I'm sorry to bump this thread again, but has anyone have a clue on how to resolve this issue. Thanks again.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there ! 

First of all, what is your current config ? Both ipw2200 and the 802.11 network stack can be :

- Compiled as modules in the kernel

- Compiled in-kernel

- Removed from the kernel and using ebuilds of them.

The card is supposed to work with those both compiled as modules in the kernel. As they are part of the Linux Kernel now, the ebuilds are kind of deprecated. The other forum says that somebody got rid of this problem disabling both in the kernel, and using the ebuilds. You may try it if anything else fails.

To the original poster : you miss having those options as modules :

```

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set 

```

but it's not likely to correct your problem...

Please, verify that ipw2200 and the 802.11 stack are compiled as modules in your kernel. If that was the case, I see no other solution than removing both and use the ebuilds.  :Smile: 

----------

